# KelpMax screw up, I think...



## abax (May 3, 2013)

I fertilized today at 1/4 tsp. per gallon of K-Lite. My hands were wet and
I accidentally lost control of the bottle and probably added about 3 tablespoons to seven gallons of water. Is this the disaster I think it is?
Should I flush all my plants tomorrow? :sob:


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2013)

abax said:


> I fertilized today at 1/4 tsp. per gallon of K-Lite. My hands were wet and
> I accidentally lost control of the bottle and probably added about 3 tablespoons to seven gallons of water. Is this the disaster I think it is?
> Should I flush all my plants tomorrow? :sob:



How much did you intend to add?


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2013)

That's just a little over 1 tsp per gallon, don't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## abax (May 3, 2013)

I was gonna use 1/4 tsp. per gallon and the bottle slipped out of my hand
as I was adding it to my fertilizer solution.


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2013)

Probably would not hurt the plant if you used the whole bottle since the label says 1 oz/gal as a dip.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2013)

Other than the waste there's nothing wrong with this.


----------



## limuhead (May 4, 2013)

I use SeaPlex once a month at 1 Tablespoon per gallon. The label states 1 to 2 tablespoons per gallon so I think you are ok...


----------

